# bummed out dog bit my son



## xxx6thirty6 (Jan 30, 2009)

so my 3 yr old son went to grab my 3 yr old dogs bone and she bit him in the face. i mean it couldve been more damage but enough to break the skin about an inch bleeding and other light scrapes.im in shock and upset
what would everyone do in this case? im leaning toward finding a non kid home with some land to give her to.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Why was the 3 year old messing with the dog while she was eating or chewing on the bone? I don't allow my kids to mess with the dogs while they are chewing on bones or eating food period. Your dog obviously has some aggression with food/toys this is a problem that needs to be corrected by you. The dog saw your small child as a threat and reacted showing dominance over the bone. You should really be very careful with small children around dogs period no matter what breed of dog it is. How is the dog when you try to take his food bowl? Bones? Toys? Does she growl or snip?


----------



## steven133 (Dec 23, 2008)

wow!! thats a bummer. sincerely i dont knwo what to tell you but i know most people would say to put the dog down. but idk i think maybe rehab on behavior idk i just wouldnt put my dog down so is up to you really


----------



## xxx6thirty6 (Jan 30, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> Why was the 3 year old messing with the dog while she was eating or chewing on the bone? I don't allow my kids to mess with the dogs while they are chewing on bones or eating food period. Your dog obviously has some aggression with food/toys this is a problem that needs to be corrected by you. The dog saw your small child as a threat and reacted showing dominance over the bone. You should really be very careful with small children around dogs period no matter what breed of dog it is. How is the dog when you try to take his food bowl? Bones? Toys? Does she growl or snip?


shes fine with me taking food and bones because im the only one that trys. she was in her crate in my office and theres a few dog toys in the living room he went to grab and held one of the nylabones and she bit him in the face. not stiches worthy but still a scary accident perhaps. shes always been a lil toy dominate with my other puppy but with my son nothings ever happened.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> You should really be very careful with small children around dogs period no matter what breed of dog it is.


I agree. this isn't a breed issue here. It's a dominance thing. Your dog needs to know his place in the pack, which is after all humans...children alike. This definately should be dealt with. In the meantime keep your kid away. I have seen my Granny's Boston Terrier set into a kid's face for doing that...so it's not a pitbull thing...just a behavioral issue. I have seen violent fights break out here over possessions with each other but not with my family...they know better.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

was your boy holding the toy in front of his face? Cause this makes a big difference in being too aggresssive. It kinda sounds like this is what happened, thats very weird for the dog just to do that out of the blue like that. Im also sorry to hear your son get bit, i think its something you can work on with your her to correct this behavior problem.Get some input from memebrs here, and do alot of reading. Some people might tell you to put her down, i beleive you can work this out.But yea, in the meanwhile explain to your son not to get close to his bones or food, untill this is worked out to where you feel confertable.


----------



## xxx6thirty6 (Jan 30, 2009)

i know its not a breed issue so im not saying only my pitbull, i quess i need to try to correct the behavior or find her a home


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Same here I have had fights break out over dominance issues but never toward the family. My son can grap bones, balls and etc. from the dogs the know better than to bite or snap at humans. Your dog doesnt know that the kid comes before him/her. It thinks that it is more dominate than the child. That is something you have to correct. The dog needs to know its place in the family. And a small child should never take a bone away from a dog with out the parent looking over them. That way the dog knows that child is over them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok ... Please never let your small child mess with your dog while they are eating or chewing on bones or toys. Because the child is so small the dog could have looked at him as being another small dog and nipped or bite him because he saw the baby as being a small dog threatening her territory and reacted in a dominate way the way they would with another dog . I would not allow your toddler to be around your dog unsupervised keep all toys, food, and bones away from the 3 year old !! If you feel this dog is unstable and is going to be a problem than I would look at re-homing her to a family with no children.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry that happened. Just be glad that it didn't come out worse than what happpened. Lesson learned... keep your small child away from your dogs food/toys/etc.


----------



## xxx6thirty6 (Jan 30, 2009)

yea if i cant correct her toy aggression im going to look for a non child home for sure, thanks for everyones comments i just needed to vent and see what i should do, ive never had this issue and hopefully never will again.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I beleive it can be corrected, just matters how much time and effort you wanna put into her.Otherwise, yes it would be wise to find her a home with no kids around. I would hate for your boy to get bit again.Something you have to decide to do.I wish you the best on this, not easy decision.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

A lot of what's to come will depend heavily on whatever your reaction was. You decide - did you send a clear message? Did she understand that she crossed the line? If not, it's too late now, she knows how she can treat him. If you were on it quick, and let her know, she may never do it again. I've had a similar situation work out fine in the past.


----------



## Blue_APBT (Oct 14, 2005)

xxx6thirty6 said:


> yea if i cant correct her toy aggression im going to look for a non child home for sure, thanks for everyones comments i just needed to vent and see what i should do, ive never had this issue and hopefully never will again.


Placing her in a new home will be hard, but it would probably be for the best. You'll get mixed emotions here I'm sure on what to do. Some say teach the child while others say teach the dog. I'm come from a background that holds human life way higher in regards to any animal. This doesn't mean I don't love pets/animals because I do, but for me any aggression shown towards a human needs to be corrected immediately in terms of the animal.

When I was a baby my family lived in Florida and my dad had a red-nose pitbull and a doberman. He had the doberman before they had me and he was a great dog for a single person, but apparently he and I didn't get along. I could ride on the back of my dad's pit, pull his tale, pull his ears and never had a problem from him. One day I was in the kitchen and the doberman opened his mouth over my face and growled. What I was doing I don't remember I was young like your child, but the next day that dog was gone to a new home.

I guess what I'm trying to say is you can't always be there to monitor your dog or child 24/7. You may do great with watching them, but you'll turn your back sooner or later and it could be worse next time.

I'd try to correct the aggression (if possible) while also locating a new home for her. I know this won't be an easy task because of the attachment, but it would be best for the dog and child alike.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I say that you should teach your child to leave animals alone when they are eating sleeping and chewing on toys. The child tho younge now and probably doesn't reason the best will in a short time beable to reason things out your dog on the other hand lives in the moment and at that moment someone was stealing her bone and she wanted. Dog don't think thing thro there are not human. The dogs doesn't think it is better or high in the pack than your son that is people that think that way. I would tell my son to leave the dog alone.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright so I will comment on this. I do NOT let the kids, of any age play or be anywhere near my dogs when they are eating their meals or chewing on their raw bones. OF course two of them go in crates for this. But when it comes to anything else, even the springpole, my dogs KNOW their place in the pack and KNOW that all humans come before dogs. Any kid could walk up and take a bone or a treat or a toy from my dogs and nothing would happen. But htis is because I am very diligent at them knowing they are the low "man" on the totwm pole. Now just because this can happen with my dogs does NOT mean I let the kids do this, I am just saying that it is possible.

But you should teach the child and the dog proper manners about dog toys. I'm sorry your son got bitten but rehoming this dog is not going to fix the problem. You should gorrect her behavior and your son'd behavior and teach them proper manners. I am also NOT saying they are ill mannered by any means just have not been taught the proper way.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

the old addage,"never get between a dog and it's meat" apply's. Your dog views itself on the same level or above your son. correct that, a dog that is possesive is dangerous to other dogs, children or anyone it feels like. Also your boy should never go grabbing a toy or food out of a dogs mouth... especially one that is possesive


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

if the dog was mine i would put the dog down, i know i will get flamed for saying it but i dont put up with HA dogs.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Put the dog down or you are being selfish to yourself, your family and the breed IMO...

Any pit that shows that type of aggression to humans, never mind actually biting a child should take a walk in the forest that he should not return from. If it was my dog he would not have seen the sunset that day....


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello,
In my opinion, any dog that bites a child, that has been raised with them, should be put down. Especially if that dog is a pit bull. This breed has so many things going against it already, it does not need this. If you give the dog away, you are just giving your problem to someone else. 
Yes, this is partly your fault, because this should not have been allowed to happen... For all the reasons the other posters listed.
However, now your dog is a liability. Yes, I am sure some it was the kids fault, because many children do not treat dogs right, nor do they understand how to interact with them. HOWEVER, NOW YOUR DOG IS A BITER, AND "YOU" NEED TO DO THE RIGHT THING. Training can help, but it is no guarantee. 
Usually aggression just escalates with an adult dog. If this was a herder or a pet breed, I would suggest training. Putting the dog in it's place, exerting dominance, and obedience classes. However, since this is the breed I love, I suggest euthanasia. I know, some bleeding hearts will disagree, but this is my honest opinion.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

wheezie said:


> if the dog was mine i would put the dog down, i know i will get flamed for saying it but i dont put up with HA dogs.


No flame here Wheez I agree with you. I've owned dogs in the past that have displayed HA, but they never bit anyone and I don't (thank god) have any children. It would be heart breaking to put down a dog that is in good health, but I would be devastating to have a child maimed.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> Hello,
> In my opinion, any dog that bites a child, that has been raised with them, should be put down. Especially if that dog is a pit bull. This breed has so many things going against it already, it does not need this. If you give the dog away, you are just giving your problem to someone else.
> Yes, this is partly your fault, because this should not have been allowed to happen... For all the reasons the other posters listed.
> However, now your dog is a liability. Yes, I am sure some it was the kids fault, because many children do not treat dogs right, nor do they understand how to interact with them. HOWEVER, NOW YOUR DOG IS A BITER, AND "YOU" NEED TO DO THE RIGHT THING. Training can help, but it is no guarantee.
> Usually aggression just escalates with an adult dog. If this was a herder or a pet breed, I would suggest training. Putting the dog in it's place, exerting dominance, and obedience classes. However, since this is the breed I love, I suggest euthanasia. I know, some bleeding hearts will disagree, but this is my honest opinion.


Very well said.....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

No dog should be so willing to bite a child. been there, done that..... will do it again. and I would NEVER suggest re homing a dog like that.


----------



## BoneZ (Feb 11, 2009)

That is to bad im sorry.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

xxx6thirty6 said:


> shes fine with me taking food and bones because im the only one that trys. she was in her crate in my office and theres a few dog toys in the living room he went to grab and held one of the nylabones and she bit him in the face. not stiches worthy but still a scary accident perhaps. shes always been a lil toy dominate with my other puppy but with my son nothings ever happened.


Never say never when it cimes to an animal.
That is when you will get proved wrong.

My next door neighbor had to get rid of her Boxer b/c her pit/mastiff got tired of taking the bullying from the boxer and it took 4 of us to get them apart. 2 200+ pound men were being thrown around like nothing trying to hold the big boy so I could get the break stick in his mouth.
The first thing out of the owner's mouth is "I NEVER THOUGHT HE WAS CAPABLE OF THAT"
It is a misconception of what there dog is and can/can't do, that get people into trouble. First off you have a pit, 2nd you have a small child, 3rd you put to much faith in a dog that showed aggression whether over toys or not. You knew the dog was in there and the toys were on the floor, why would you let your daughter, esp. if he is a toddler and does not know better be unsupervised. Aggression will esculate if it is not dealt with. Like biting your child.
What did you do to correct your dog when she showed aggression due to her toys? If you did nothing when she done it to the other dog(s)..then in her mind it was ok to bite your son.

I really do not know what to tell you to do b/c it is both your fault and the dog's.
You should of put the toys up instead of leaving them laying around everywhere, esp. when you know you have a dog that coddles them. You were basically setting yourself and your dog up for a fall, but it was your son that paid the price.

Sorry if I sound mean but it is irresponsibility like this that puts our breed on the "breaking news" stories in the media.
Hopefully you have learned a valuable lesson here......DO NOT LEAVE YOUR KIDS ALONE WITH YOUR DOG, WHETHER YOU BELIEVE THEY ARE SAFE OR NOT.

I hope your son is doing better. If she fears the dog now then you need to get rid of her. I would be weary of giving her to someone who has no kids. I bet you they will have kids that come to their house like grandkids, nieces ,nephews, etc. Especially if the biting behavior has not been totally corrected. You are just taking your problem and giving it to someone else to deal with which could lead to a full blown mauling instead of a bite to the face.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WELL SAID METAL GIRL!!!!!


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Is your dog a lab mix?


----------



## eKtor (Feb 12, 2009)

Typical discipline problem. That is a problem that putting the dog down or giving it away will not fix. Yes it will be a bit harder because of the dog's age, but its is repairable. You gotta be strong and make the dog feel like crap, and demonstrate who has the power.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> No dog should be so willing to bite a child. been there, done that..... will do it again. and I would NEVER suggest re homing a dog like that.


:goodpost:

My daughter plays with my dogs bones and can get right into my dogs food when they are eating. In 10 years I have never had and issue and If one dog ever snap it would be put down ASAP. If the dog wasn't raised properly that is sad but I don't believe a dog should ever snap at a child or person over anything. Strangers can take bones and food from my dogs. Not just kibble but steak or whatever. Rehoming that dog just passes its bad behavior to someone else.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> My daughter plays with my dogs bones and can get right into my dogs food when they are eating. In 10 years I have never had and issue and If one dog ever snap it would be put down ASAP. If the dog wasn't raised properly that is sad but I don't believe a dog should ever snap at a child or person over anything. Strangers can take bones and food from my dogs. Not just kibble but steak or whatever. Rehoming that dog just passes its bad behavior to someone else.


Well said......

Dogs have a tendency to see children as below them on the totem pole in your house, because they are small and the dog sees you being an authority figure over your child. You, as a responsible owner, needs to teach your dog that your child is also an authority figure in your home. A good way to do that is to incorporate your child/ children in the training of your dog...UNDER YOUR SUPERVISION of course. Let your child give the dog a command like sit and then let your child reward the dog with a treat or lots of praise. By doing consistantly it helps teach your dog the chain of command in your house.
At the same time you as a parent need to teach your child the do's and dont's of handling a dog and how to treat a dog.
You cannot leave it all up to the dog when you have children...it's not fair to the dog if your child does not know how to respect the dog.


----------

